# iPhone 4(s) vs Point and Shoot camera



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 5, 2011)

How far is the iPhone 4 (or iPhone 4s) from the typical Point and Shoot other than the fact that there is no optical zoom?


----------



## dom yo (Oct 5, 2011)

apple is claiming that the iphone 4s is going to be a better P&S camera and video camera that most people have ever owned.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 5, 2011)

I already use my iphone for P&S style shots.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 5, 2011)

the one thing the iPhone has that the Droid doesn't is a decent camera for what it is.


----------



## kojack (Oct 5, 2011)

I have taken some great shots with my ip4. 

However i would still take a p&s.


----------



## kojack (Oct 5, 2011)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> the one thing the iPhone has that the Droid doesn't is a decent camera for what it is.



It has alot more than that better than android devices.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the iPhone 4's 720p HD video is as good as, or better, than that of most P&S cameras, at least in summertime light levels.

iPhone 4 has a built-in, two frame, two-exposure genuine HDR feature which works pretty well, and allows you to save both the blended exposure and the other, or just the blended shot with a menu set-once-and-forget setting.

iPhone 4 makes calls one hell of a lot better than a P&S camera, and browses the web better, and uploads to Facebook, Twitter, or my FTP server better than a P&S camera. iP{hone 4 has an f/2.8 lens, 3.25mm FL, f/2.8 max aperture, shutter speeds 1/15 to a bit over 1/10,000 second, ISO values 80 to 1,000. AND, it has a 5-Megapixel backside-illuminated sensor, which very,very few P&S cameras have. It's a pretty decent camera, actually. The FLASH is its absolute weakest area; it is LED, and very weak, and gives extremely poor color balance many times.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 5, 2011)

The iPhone 4's camera have sensors so large that it is larger than some other dedicated Point and Shoots. I think any Point and Shoots smaller than 1/1.8" will die soon.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine and try it out!


----------



## LuckySe7en (Oct 5, 2011)

I sure hope it's better than the ip3, because this camera sucks.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

I have the 3. My daughter and husband have the 4. It's nice, very nice. So if this is better, its going to cause me to squeal!!!


----------



## ann (Oct 5, 2011)

Saw some images this morning from the new 4s and it was jaw dropping.  I have the iphone 4 and lots of app for pp which i really enjoy; however, at this point I am not out buying a new one ( i may make three calls a month from the phone part ) 

So, to answer the question, maybe especially for those who buy the new phone and have an older point and shoot, or don't have one at all.


----------

